# Which type is most likely to gossip?



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

Which MBTI type and/or eneagram type is most likely to gossip?

Why?


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd say ENFP, because they like to talk (E), like to talk about people (F), and will elaborate on stories and blow them out of proportion (N). Oh, and they think less before talking (P).


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

Seems like those types with a strong grasp on Fe would be more prone to gossiping, but I'm only theorizing. The point of gossip is to affect the moods of other people, right? Maybe get some reaction out of them or stimulate them in some way..that's why I'm thinking Fe.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> I'd say ENFP, because they like to talk (E), like to talk about people (F), and will elaborate on stories and blow them out of proportion (N). Oh, and they think less before talking (P).


I agree with that statement, but I think INFPs do it the most. Even though INFPs are introverted, we see (or at least can see) what we perceive people to be positively and negatively and tell our "closely kept" friend(s).


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> I'd say ENFP, because they like to talk (E), like to talk about people (F), and will elaborate on stories and blow them out of proportion (N). Oh, and they think less before talking (P).


Interesting. Maybe I'm an exception, but I rarely gossip. I think it's rude.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

I also don't gossip. I hate to talk about anyone else. Actually, I tend to stop conversations where others are trying to gossip with me. I'll ask, " would they want you telling me this? This sounds kind of gossipy." I'm such a private person, I feel very strongly not to talk about other's secrets or downfalls. 

I do like to share stories about things I've experienced and hopefully with a humorous or entertaining bent to them. 

As far as functions, is it Fe that makes the propensity for gossip more likely?


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

ESFP.

My two best friends are ESFPs and they never stfu about people's sex lives, how silly people look wearing what and generally bitching.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Lilsnowy said:


> I also don't gossip. I hate to talk about anyone else. Actually, I tend to stop conversations where others are trying to gossip with me. I'll ask, " would they want you telling me this? This sounds kind of gossipy." I'm such a private person, I feel very strongly not to talk about other's secrets or downfalls.
> 
> I do like to share stories about things I've experienced and hopefully with a humorous or entertaining bent to them.
> 
> As far as functions, is it Fe that makes the propensity for gossip more likely?


I don't like gossip either. And by that, I mean I don't like to talk about people's private stuff and _judge_ it. It makes me extremely uncomfortable when people do this. 

However, I do love discussing how people work and analyzing their behaviors. Meaning, I seek to understand _why_ others do what they do. 

My ENFJ girlfriend tends to gossip quite a bit. So do a couple of my family members who are Fe dom. I think the hardest part for me is to hear how they are judging others as if they've never walked in their shoes or will never walk in their shoes. I'll often point this out or explain how that person they are judging may be thinking. Or I'll point out that I've done what they are judging another for. Or I point it out that _they_ have done something like that. But often the battle is futile. They've made up their mind and "can you believe so-and-so did this..." 

If I'm to form a judgment on someone, it's much better for me to do it on my own, so I don't _feel_ like a gossip. However if someone has burned me, I will often run it by a few friends just to make sure I'm not crazy.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't believe this is directly related to type, or even gender (considering stereotypes). IME, everyone engages in gossip to some degree. Some are more prone to it than others and I've met a couple of people that seldom engaged in gossip in general, and about others in particular.

Be sure you know the meaning of the word...:wink:


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks, niss63. The following is my definition:

A gossip: A person who habitually spreads personal, secret or sensational facts about others, generally without their knowledge or permission. They do this by talking primarily, but also in writing, txting etc.

To gossip: To spread personal, secret or sensational facts about others, generally without their knowledge or persmission. This could be by talking, writing or texting.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

ESFP, because we are drama queens.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Hahaha. I know a certain ESFP who literally asks me "So... you wanna gossip?" I actually can't help finding that question adorable.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

Years ago, a neighbor of ours told me if he ever wants the latest gossip, he just asks my daughter! She was _seven_ at the time. I'd ask him how she knew anything about the neighborhood and he said, she would tell him all about her friend's house or what someone did on the corner. She had no idea what gossip was at the time. She does now and she is a very loyal friend. She might still gossip on occasion, but I don't really hear it too much. And she said recently, she'd "kick someone's ass if they talked shit about a friend of hers." 

Not diggin' the profanity, but I told her everyone needs a friend like that in her corner. Not to fight literally but to stand for them. She said she'd fight, literally. :')


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

Maybe ENFP, ENFJ,ENTJ,ESFP


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

Aßbiscuits said:


> ESFP.
> 
> My two best friends are ESFPs and they never stfu about people's sex lives, how silly people look wearing what and generally bitching.


I second this


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Taylor Swift said:


> I'd say ENFP, because they like to talk (E), like to talk about people (F), and will elaborate on stories and blow them out of proportion (N). Oh, and they think less before talking (P).


I'll be the third ENFP to totally disagree with this. I don't ever gossip. Neither do any ENFPs I know. I don't talk about people. I hardly even talk about current events. I like discussing _ideas_. We're extremely turned off by gossip and such actually, more so than most.

F != liking to talk about people. I'd say maybe Fe, but not Fi at all.

ENFPs are the furthest from judgmental! We're known for attracting goofy, eccentric, outside of the norm friends.

I don't think any Ns are big gossipers. It's funny to even imagine. Ns have so many bigger things on their minds than gossiping. Sensors would care more about those sorts of things.

Thus, I'd say ESFPs would gossip the most.


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

ESFP! duhh lol no contest


----------



## NoirAddict (Oct 20, 2010)

Highly Likely:
ESFP
ESTP
ENFP
ENTP

Likely:
ENFJ
ESFJ



Highly UNlikely:
INTJ
ISTJ

:crazy:


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

From my experience, ESFJs and ESFPs like to gossip.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

I've wondered about type but obviously values play a key. I'm with *pinkrasputin* in that I don't gossip and I really try to avoid it if possible. I do wonder sometimes about personality, drives, and life experiences and have been known to talk about my wonderings. When people are gossiping I almost always present an alternative to their judgement, hoping they can give someone a break.

And *hmwith*, I agree with you that ENFPs are the last ones to judge people. I feel embarassed when someone tells me a relative has a a sexually transmmitted disease, or the last customer that came in to the store has a son on drugs, or " I was at a party and she was talking to this guy and..." I value my own privacy and feel for people who do not get to choose what the reveal to others because someone else does it for them.

I really appreciate your responses.


----------



## Soar337 (Apr 25, 2011)

esfj. -__-


----------



## XL Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't know if this can be limited to type... perhaps more about values. I personally feel guilty and bad when I gossip, even if something slips by accident. So, I personally strive to do my best not to gossip and to avoid conversations with blatant gossiping. 

However, it seems as though most types are prone to it every once in a blue moon, whether meant maliciously, out of concern or plain not thinking and just yapping. I think it just sort of comes along with being social and having friends or family that is interconnected. I'm much more concerned on the intent behind said gossip and the material of gossip. If it seems harmful or mean, it ought to be stopped in its tracks.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

interesting

don't mind me...I'm just getting my fill of gossip...


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

ESFx, I say it by experience. Especially ESFJs because of Fe. However, Se doms are as prone to gossiping.


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

Without trying to go into an in-depth analysis about functions, the people who I know that gossip the most are my ISFJ mother, ESFPs that I know and ENFJs. The only ESFJ I know for sure is my dad and he never gossips or talks about other people's business, probably because he hates most other people and isn't interested in talking about them in any possible way.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Soar337 said:


> esfj. -__-


Yes.


----------



## megmento (Jul 26, 2016)

I have an ESFP colleague who doesn't run out of gossips. She's a nice person in other aspects though.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Esfj.


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

my ENFJ and ISFP friends gossip a lot. Generally speaking and from my experience, ExFx and ISFx types usually gossip. My moms an ENTJ and she gossips a lot however. I believe most people expect INTJs not to gossip and think that we loathe and hate gossip. I mean, I really think gossip is useless and preposterous, but I fucking LOVE to hear about that shit. Like girl, tell me how the bitch from your math class cheated with your boyfriend, I'm listenin'.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

I'd say people with _social focus _ have this tendency, not only to gossip, but be aware of its existence in a more in-depth manner.

The reason this must be is because gossip serves as means to bond with other people. Also, if you by default focus on people and their relations, you tend to pay more attention to gossiping (among other social group activity of course). Whether it causes irritation or participation is up to personal views.

Other than the social aspect of it, can't see it as type related.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Probably ESFx would be the most likely but it could be any type. Some people mentioned ISFx which I believe but I think although they often have a focus or interest in people they also tend not to like talking about anything too negative or going into too much depth in conversation as they keep more to themselves and prefer to communicate too much verbally so I think there are other types which would be more likely. Not that gossip is that deep or neccearily that negative but I think they would tire of it more easily if the conversation veered a certain way perhaps more likely than ESFx although that could of course be the case for them too.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I really hate gossip. My good friends and I make it a point to _not _gossip.

There are millions of topics out in this planet to talk about, to learn from, to laugh about. Life's short. Expend wisely.

(The types who like to gossip probably are likely the ones who are unhappy and miserable in their own lives).


----------



## LadyAeroniel (Jun 5, 2015)

Probably ESFJ. My mother is total Yenta when it comes to gossip. She LOVES talking about other people.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

ESFJ for sure.


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx (Jun 19, 2014)

In terms of biggest gossips I know, they're ESFJ, and second ESFP. ENFP's, INFP's, INXJ's, all pretend to feel guilty and superficial while gossiping-- but let's be real-- they all fucking love to LOL. Yes, I just roasted myself.


----------



## Skillart (Sep 19, 2016)

I don't gossip very often actually. Sometimes , I speak about someone whom I don't like. But I don't actually cook up stories, it would be an information which was passed on by someone.


----------



## panicattack (Jul 26, 2016)

From previous personal experience I'd have to say ESFP. However, I have this one INTJ friend who may not initiate anything, but confesses to enjoying gossip because it continuously validates her "disdain for humanity". Yikes! :laughing: 

xNFx's do it a good bit too though. Generally it's a nasty habit and waste of time...


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

It is definitely a Ne thing. Ne-users are desperate to talk about the things they discover about other people lol.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I do not care to stereotype off the types today I am just going to examine the people I really know closer their types and list them

Most Likely 
------------------
ESFJ
Really all the women I can think of who are the worst gossips in social or work settings tend to be this type.
ENTP 
Seriously my entp step dad is the worst he does it more in a troll way about everyone, not even saying it bothers me because its hilarious usually the way he mocks it all back, but he is seriously the biggest gossip I know. He even got himself caught up in office drama too much when he was a regional manager. His biggest flaw he could not help playing with the fire and antagonzing all the drama for pure entertainment and spoof. 
INTJ
My Intj mother is a gossip she is just covert and not obvious and transparent and tacky. But she actually talks alot of shit. (Talking shit about people to me is gossiping)
ESFJ
My bro is pretty bad, I know I listed again

More Nuetral types from my own personal experience
____________________________________________________
ENFP 
My Enfp friend does it but its not nearly as blatant and pretentious and a mockery of everyone as my entp stepdad. She is not always a gossip tho it seems to be she is more a gossip when with her Infp friend, its like the two feed off of each other in shit talking snide about everyone around them. As I said tho she leans more nuetral
ESTP
I have a tendency to gossip with 2 specific motivations
Either something triggers me usually being revolted with some hypocrisy within a setting that infuriates me and sends me on a bitching talespin. Or B. I am doing it more to get intel. IE I will simply get a ball rolling to have someone really stupid start on in once they know I have made them feel comfortable to reveal whatever. Usually they will provide something useful. Or like I will flat out gossip if I know I am in fact talking to a known blabber gossip and let them spread the word of whatever I am saying. (I did not even have to get my hands dirty, sigh pawns. That is usually a reserve tho used in rebel rousing). I tend to check out of gossiping when its about peoples personal relationships and families etc, I just tend to mind my own business in those ways. 
ESTJ/ENTJ
They seem nuetral they use it to get info but they seem to leave once they have what they need. 
ENFJ
My Enfj friend tends to talk more about herself then other people. She generally is not a gossip unless its to get somewhere useful she tends to play diplomat its usually used to get intel
ISFJ
The Isfjs I know who do it, do it covert. For sure much like an INTJ. They are subtle and under the radar. 

LEAST Likely to do it based off those I know
____________________________________________
ENFP
Yeah I know I listed it above, but this is another person demosntrating people are different. 
This enfp is my ex husband he rarely gossiped and avoided and often shot it down. 
INFJ
My INFJ sis will personally open up to me as her sister and vent but in general she is not a gossip. She really avoids gossip.
ESFP
Yeah thats right!
The esfps I know have actually had colorful enough lives they have often been the subject of alot of peoples gossip and they tend to dispell gossip and discourage hating on other people. My ESFP sis is very colorful and animated in many forms but she really does not gossip. Often citing she would not want to speculate about other people off the surface the way people speculate about her. Many Esfps I know are like this.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Every single ESFJ I have met has made it a hobby to gossip about others. Some Fe-Ne thing, most likely.


----------



## Razorsharp (Jun 23, 2016)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> I'd say ENFP, because they like to talk (E), like to talk about people (F), and will elaborate on stories and blow them out of proportion (N). Oh, and they think less before talking (P).


This does not relate to me at all. I accept everyone, I am not judgemental and I dont care about what others do at all as long as they dont hurt others while doing it. 

I do not listen to gossip and I have a news setting that filters out all celebrity news so I dont get any of that. I dont participate. actually I try to leave if people start, like at work for instance.

My experience is the "popular high school girls"-types ESFJ, ESFP and ESTP and ESTJ. (I will get heat for writing this I am sure, but it is my experience).


----------



## thebunny (Feb 13, 2016)

From my experience: ISFJ's and ESFJ's. They love it and don't accept that they do.


----------



## azir (Sep 28, 2016)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> I'd say ENFP, because they like to talk (E), like to talk about people (F), and will elaborate on stories and blow them out of proportion (N). Oh, and they think less before talking (P).


nopee i doubt it. and honestly, the four letters that make up a type don't say much about a person's cognitive mind. enfps have dom ne, making them want to understand and explore the world, and aux fi, which means they 
a) are more concerned with themselves and their own actions/mind rather than judging those around them and 
b) are more likely to be friendly and agreeable with people (since it /is/ their aux) and try to understand them. 
so unless it compromises with what they perceive as either good or bad, i don't think enfps would feel obliged to talk about other people so much
i'd think enfjs or esfjs (or esfps?) are more likely to talk about others in the sense that i assume op is talking about


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Si doms


----------

